# My journal went AWOL



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Please can a mod take a look and see if I can have it back? Thank you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't find it anywhere. Think we better call @Lorian in on this one. :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I can't find it anywhere. Think we better call @Lorian in on this one. :confused1:





Mingster said:


> I can't find it anywhere. Think we better call @Lorian in on this one. :confused1:


 Thank you for responding Ming  . Don't bother Lorian with it, I guess i will just open another one, it was full of poop anyway, lol. X


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Flubs said:


> Thank you for responding Ming  . Don't bother Lorian with it, I guess i will just open another one, it was full of poop anyway, lol. X


 Hi @Flubs

Did this ever get resolved?

If not, are you able to tell me what it was called?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Hi @Flubs
> 
> Did this ever get resolved?
> 
> If not, are you able to tell me what it was called?


 Flubs 2, IIRC.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> Flubs 2, IIRC.


 @Flubs

Sorry but I can't find any record of it. The only thing I can think of is that it must have been deleted in error.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lorian said:


> @Flubs
> 
> Sorry but I can't find any record of it. The only thing I can think of is that it must have been deleted in error.


 This was the URL if that helps

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240032-flubs2/?page=56


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DLTBB said:


> This was the URL if that helps
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240032-flubs2/?page=56


 It does a bit, but unfortunately it's showing as removed.


----------

